
Why is a finance company looking to hire game developers? - johan_larson
https://www.dice.com/jobs/detail/Game-Developer-%28C%2B%2B-or-Java%29-to-switch-to-Finance-%28175%26%2345250k%29-Gambit-Technologies-New-York-NY-10001/10116662/JS859529822279739?icid=sr1-1p&q=Game%20Developer%20(C++%20OR%20Java)%20to%20switch%20to%20Finance%20(175-280k%20)&l=10001
======
johan_larson
I have no personal or business connection to Gambit Technologies.

But why the heck would a finance company be looking to hire game developers,
specifically?

~~~
illwrks
Latency? I think the assumption is that mmporgs need super low latency to
support that type of experience. Stock markets also require as low a latency
as possible. A fraction of a second lead over the competition could allow a
finance company to buy low and sell high, making lots of money.

